# Benadryl



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone ever try Benadryl for SA? It actually works sometimes for me atleast. It makes me kinda feel sedated and makes my SA go away. Only problem is that you build a tolerance to it pretty easily and then its useless. And the sedated effects dont last very long.

The only reason i use this sometimes instead of real SA medication is because i cant tell anyone about SA and no one will be able to talk me into telling anyone. People have tried before and it just hasnt worked.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Doesnt really work for me, i accidently took a overdose once and got into a strange delirium.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

I once took like 6 right before school and i was good for the school day. Never take 6 though because that is way too much according to everyone but it worked fine for me even though i was very tired during school and passed out when i got home. And i felt chest pains throughout the school day and not sure if this was from it but ever since i did that ive noticed i have had bad circulation and if i just lay my hands down they turn COMPLETLY purple.

Never take 6. I just take 2 every once in a while now.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, i took 10, ever since i cant look into the dark anymore without seeing some wierd patterns appearing (its really vague, reduced alot but still there, took 1 year to reduce a bit or something). Its definatly toxic in overdose no doubt about that.

I didnt take 10 at once, but waiting 30 minutes every time and took 2 at once, trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Yeah, i took 10, ever since i cant look into the dark anymore without seeing some wierd patterns appearing (its really vague, reduced alot but still there, took 1 year to reduce a bit or something). Its definatly toxic in overdose no doubt about that.
> 
> I didnt take 10 at once, but waiting 30 minutes every time and took 2 at once, trying to get some sleep.


yeah it does some weird stuff to you if u take too much. But, if you just take 2 it can actually work for some people. You can build a tolerance to it VERY easily though which sucks. I only use it when im expecting something like a presentation for school.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

i took one before a job interview....seem to help a bit


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Yeah, i took 10, ever since i cant look into the dark anymore without seeing some wierd patterns appearing (its really vague, reduced alot but still there, took 1 year to reduce a bit or something). Its definatly toxic in overdose no doubt about that.
> 
> I didnt take 10 at once, but waiting 30 minutes every time and took 2 at once, trying to get some sleep.


holy **** man lol...i would be scared to try that much


----------



## DomBFly (Aug 2, 2010)

Be careful about developing a resistance to benadryl, benadryl could save your life in an allergic emergency. Can't you tell I have a phobia of having an allergic reaction? Ha.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

successful said:


> holy **** man lol...i would be scared to try that much


Yeah, was a stupid thing to do, but just wanted to finally get some sleep, and didnt have acces to anything else.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

Benadryl makes me really rundown the next day so getting no sleep feels almost the same way. sucks!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A poor man's benzo I guess. I've used it for sleep/allergies before and that was about it.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

If I run out of ambien (which is easy as hell to do...). B-diddy is my go to-- take enough of it to knock myself out silly and give me the munchies for hours. It'll make you feel like you got hit with a train the next day though.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I take it all the time, I feel like I always need more antihistamine in my system after quitting mirtazapine.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Antihistamines fail to sedate me. I'm not sure what's the max I've ever tried (been a very long time), though I've surely gone well over the recommended dose in proving antihistamines are ineffective sleep aids for me.

I doubt antihistamines really have much legitimate use in treating anxiety. They make most people tired, but lacking anxiety while AWAKE and simply being too tired to worry are two very different things.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Antihistamines fail to sedate me. I'm not sure what's the max I've ever tried (been a very long time), though I've surely gone well over the recommended dose in proving antihistamines are ineffective sleep aids for me.
> 
> I doubt antihistamines really have much legitimate use in treating anxiety. They make most people tired, but lacking anxiety while AWAKE and simply being too tired to worry are two very different things.


haha yeah it may just be me being too tired to worry but Id do anything to quit worrying. Thats all i ever do


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

im planning on using 2-3 for the first day of my senior sschool year on august 29th. It better work because 1st day of school sucks more than anything else. All you do is worry about whose in your class and everything else.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

When I've taken it for sleep, I've never noticed any effect whatsoever.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

carambola said:


> When I've taken it for sleep, I've never noticed any effect whatsoever.


probably cuz u werent in a situation where you would normally get anxious. Well ive noticed it hasnt worked all the time for me. Sometimes I feel the effects and other times i dont for some reason.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone think there might be a chance small dose of DPH (25-75mg) could cause auditory hallucinations? I felt like I was having a DPH overdose last night kind of like I was tripping balls but in absolute terror like crazyzmed. In any case, I'm never taking benadryl ever again! I never had a problem before but damn.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I've only used it for sleep but if you want to be a zombie during the day; just take Trazadone at 100mgs!


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Under17 said:


> Does anyone think there might be a chance small dose of DPH (25-75mg) could cause auditory hallucinations? I felt like I was having a DPH overdose last night kind of like I was tripping balls but in absolute terror like crazyzmed. In any case, I'm never taking benadryl ever again! I never had a problem before but damn.


Interesting that you could take it in the past without problems. While on Parnate I was definitly more sensitive to DPHs effects and had to reduce the dose, but that was to expect.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Under17 said:


> Does anyone think there might be a chance small dose of DPH (25-75mg) could cause auditory hallucinations? I felt like I was having a DPH overdose last night kind of like I was tripping balls but in absolute terror like crazyzmed. In any case, I'm never taking benadryl ever again! I never had a problem before but damn.


If i take 50mg now i can see the start of spiders appearin if i focus in dark corners, it scare's the hell out of me so never focus long enough to actually see anything, hard to explain, but im really sensitive to the stuff now, i took 50mg last time for my allergy wich i regretted.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> If i take 50mg now i can see the start of spiders appearin if i focus in dark corners, it scare's the hell out of me so never focus long enough to actually see anything, hard to explain, but im really sensitive to the stuff now, i took 50mg last time for my allergy wich i regretted.


Dont you guys feel exhausted on this stuff? Crazymed, you might find this interesting: I have severe allergies but since starting on Effexor they have gone away completely, since it tends to dry out the body in some ways.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

It doesnt make me feel exhausted at all, instead gives me unwanted energy (eg tons of paranoid of being scared i'm gonna see spiders appear everywhere) and makes me go in fear into the sofa watching TV.

Interesting that effexor killed your allergy's.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> It doesnt make me feel exhausted at all, instead gives me unwanted energy (eg tons of paranoid of being scared i'm gonna see spiders appear everywhere) and makes me go in fear into the sofa watching TV.
> 
> Interesting that effexor killed your allergy's.


thats very weird. Never felt like that before. That is suppose to happen if you take like 15. When I take just 3 I feel sedated and tired and I dont care about anything cuz im tired. Which I like not caring about anything when at school and I have trouble doing it without taking Benadryl.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

Its weird though. Its not like a tired where im gonna fall asleep. Its VERY hard to explain how i feel. It actually makes me feel good. When I took 6 it felt great besides the fact that I had shortness of breathe when trying to breath deep and then chest pains the next day


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> It doesnt make me feel exhausted at all, instead gives me unwanted energy


Diphenhydramine has a relatively short half life and some users report feelings of nervous energy and restlessness once it wears off, my guess is that this is due to a cholinergic rebound effect.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, ive noticed that it wears off really quick so i usually take some right before a class that i am expecting something in.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Falcons84 said:


> yeah, ive noticed that it wears off really quick so i usually take some right before a class that i am expecting something in.


do u find it more difficult to concentrate when using benadryl?


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

User5 said:


> do u find it more difficult to concentrate when using benadryl?


umm, i dont really remember. Last time I took it was last school year. But if it works then at least it takes away me only thinking that everyone is looking at me.

Only problem is Ive noticed it stops working very quickly.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, anticholinergics (like Benadryl) are often called "dumb drugs". ^^ On the other hand if one can't concentrate because of crippling anxiety and Benadryl calms him down it could probably even help.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Sometimes I take Doxylamine for sleep, which is related to Diphenhydramine (both are ethanolamine antihistamines) however I think that doxylamine is somewhat more potent and longer acting than diphenhydramine. It usually has a 'hang-over' effect the next day though.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

For me, Benadryl isn't primarily anxiolytic, but its disruption of short-term memory and concentration can derail anxious thoughts as a side effect. Where I can't remember what I'm doing from one moment to the next, on the flipside, I can literally forget my worries.

So it's not generally practical, but it can be of use when my mind is racing (as it is now), when I have no obligations, or if I want to contract my perception of the passage of time. Sort of like alcohol or benzodiazepines, but in a roundabout way.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

i just wish i could go on a true medication that i take daily because i cant use benadryl all the time.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Falcons84 said:


> i just wish i could go on a true medication that i take daily because i cant use benadryl all the time.


Just go ask a doc some med.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Just go ask a doc some med.


cant tell anyone about my SA. Especially not my parents. And since im only 17 i cant go to doctors myself. I never leave the house and my parents would know something is up if i left.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

User5 said:


> Dont you guys feel exhausted on this stuff?


Yeah, I find basically all antihistamines leave me feeling exhausted and groggy.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Falcons84 said:


> cant tell anyone about my SA. Especially not my parents. *And since im only 17 i cant go to doctors myself. *I never leave the house and my parents would know something is up if i left.


wtf? This is another only in american thing i gues?


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> wtf? This is another only in american thing i gues?


I guess so. im not sure though. I sure dont know anyone my age who ever went there themselves.


----------

